# Care+ eviserates Medicare?



## Chucktin (Jul 11, 2018)

WTF. Retired and moved. Got Medicare B then looked into Supplemental Insurance. Got Care+. now (new) Doctor's office tells me Care+ negates part B. Huh? That was never mentioned. Did I get Scammed?


----------



## NewRetire18 (Jul 11, 2018)

Never heard of Care+, and it doesn't show up in Google searches. Where did you find it? Is it a program from a larger HMO/PP0?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 11, 2018)

NewRetire18 said:


> Never heard of Care+, and it doesn't show up in Google searches. Where did you find it? Is it a program from a larger HMO/PP0?


It is a HMO Advantage Plan in FL. Look like you need to go to their approved doctor..


----------



## terry123 (Jul 11, 2018)

Would never have a HMO plan. I prefer to use my own doctors. My Humana Medicare PPO Advantage plan has my family doctor, specialists and hospitals that I use.  HMO's are too restrictive for me.  You do have to go to their approved doctors, specialists and hospitals.  I fully checked out my plan before I joined.  I knew I could not afford a supplement with regular Medicare so the PPO works for me.


----------



## Chucktin (Jul 11, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> It is a HMO Advantage Plan in FL. Look like you need to go to their approved doctor..


Doctor was recommended by Care+.


----------



## Chucktin (Jul 11, 2018)

NewRetire18 said:


> Never heard of Care+, and it doesn't show up in Google searches. Where did you find it? Is it a program from a larger HMO/PP0?


Direct from AARP


----------



## NewRetire18 (Jul 11, 2018)

In that case...you should be fine. 
By law, any advantage plan HAS TO COVER* all those benefits entitled to by Medicare B, and in many cases often provides 'advantage's. Our Advantage plan ALSO 'negates' part B. In fact, to be clear, _all advantage plans 'negate' part B_ by providing, at minimum (again, _by law_), the same services provided for by part B. In addition, since these are provided by HMO/PPO systems, they can indeed offer lower premiums and better value than simply Medicare part B. Our plan reduced our plan B premium by $5 per month each, has reasonable co-pays, caps out of pocket expenses at $4200 per year (there is no cap on out of pocket with Medicare part B), also added prescription plan part D which we didn't have. Total cost per month??? $0.00. Nada; zip. We _did_ have to select an in-network doctor, which happened to be my PCP from my working days since the employee plan was administered by the same HMO/PPO. If I were you, I wouldn't worry, but if you do, there is an opt-out period (every Oct-Nov?) where you can go back to Medicare B only. In our case, that would be a *really bad* decision, since the healthcare here is so incredibly good! 

* reference:
https://www.medicare.gov/what-medic...antage-plans-cover-all-medicare-services.html


----------



## GreenSky (Jul 12, 2018)

It doesn't negate Part B.  It REPLACES Part A and Part B with private insurance.

People generally like HMO plans because the low or zero premium.  The problem arises when they have an illness and want to see a doctor of their choice.  If the doctor is not in network nor referred by the primary the only way to see that doctor is to pay cash.

Don't get health insurance for what you have now.  Make sure you have the plan that covers you for what you might need.

Rick


----------



## Chucktin (Jul 12, 2018)

Thanks. I need to clear up the confusion.


----------



## JB in SC (Jul 12, 2018)

GreenSky said:


> It doesn't negate Part B.  It REPLACES Part A and Part B with private insurance.
> 
> People generally like HMO plans because the low or zero premium.  The problem arises when they have an illness and want to see a doctor of their choice.  If the doctor is not in network nor referred by the primary the only way to see that doctor is to pay cash.
> 
> ...



Amen...


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 12, 2018)

NewRetire18 said:


> In that case...you should be fine.
> By law, any advantage plan HAS TO COVER* all those benefits entitled to by Medicare B, and in many cases often provides 'advantage's. Our Advantage plan ALSO 'negates' part B. In fact, to be clear, _all advantage plans 'negate' part B_ by providing, at minimum (again, _by law_), the same services provided for by part B. In addition, since these are provided by HMO/PPO systems, they can indeed offer lower premiums and better value than simply Medicare part B. Our plan reduced our plan B premium by $5 per month each, has reasonable co-pays, caps out of pocket expenses at $4200 per year (there is no cap on out of pocket with Medicare part B), also added prescription plan part D which we didn't have. Total cost per month??? $0.00. Nada; zip. We _did_ have to select an in-network doctor, which happened to be my PCP from my working days since the employee plan was administered by the same HMO/PPO. If I were you, I wouldn't worry, but if you do, there is an opt-out period (every Oct-Nov?) where you can go back to Medicare B only. In our case, that would be a *really bad* decision, since the healthcare here is so incredibly good!
> 
> * reference:
> https://www.medicare.gov/what-medic...antage-plans-cover-all-medicare-services.html



I have a similar plan, have had it for over seven years now and I LOVE it.  Yes, it's an HMO, but most doctors here where I live participate in it.  The plan is connected to the best hospital network here in Albuquerque.  My sister and I have the same plan -- she has used it more than I because she has several medical issues and uses a number of specialists.  We have both gotten great care by the best doctors here, with minimum out of pocket expense, including both of us having hips replaced.


----------

